# Tamper recommendations



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Just about to return a fixed up Gaggia to The Boy after some extensive restoration. I'd like to give him a good value tamper to go with it, but from what I've heard it doesn't look much like it's worth placing an order with Knock.

Any recommendations for something similar in terms of quality and price?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Knock is a bit unreliable these days with orders. Alternatives are torr from coffeechap or reg barber, both a bit more expensive than knock. Try to go for 58.4mm if possible.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Good luck with ordering or email to Knock. My email was sent to ask about the tamper for 1 month and 5 days. Now , no reply at all. Knock Customer respect is " outstanding ". Good luck!

Having contacted to Coffee Chap for TORR, I had it within 2 days. While saving money for IMS/ VST basket, My 58.4 mm Torr tamper still can be used with double non- pressured basket from Happy Donkey without any problem


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

A good 'budget' option would be a Motta from cream supplies - Only available in 58mm though


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

JK009 said:


> Good luck with ordering or email to Knock. My email was sent to ask about the tamper for 1 month and 5 days. Now , no reply at all. Knock Customer respect is " outstanding ". Good luck!
> 
> Having contacted to Coffee Chap for TORR, I had it within 2 days. While saving money for IMS/ VST basket, My 58.4 mm Torr tamper still can be used with double non- pressured basket from Happy Donkey without any problem


How much is one of those?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sean it depends what you want, torr tampers start at 49 euros, I have secured a 15 percent discount on them, or jens is doing an amazing deal on a 58.4mm torr goldfinger convex for 70 euro


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks. Before I forget, what are the benefits of a convex tamper?

I think I'm after a 58.4 as I too have the double UP from HD. It sounds well recommended. I'm currently struggling with a 56mm and I have zero idea why I bought it!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

convex pushes the grounds out to the edge of the portafilter to get a better seal, but some people prefer a flat tamper, i have both available but you really want to get the 58.4 base as it fits extremely tight in the basket, check out this website

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> convex pushes the grounds out to the edge of the portafilter to get a better seal, but some people prefer a flat tamper, i have both available but you really want to get the 58.4 base as it fits extremely tight in the basket, check out this website
> 
> http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers


Hi there!

Thought I'd take this into PM so it didn't get confusing. How much could you supply just a basic, flat Torr for which fits a standard basket? Do you have these on hand or would it be a group buy deal?

Thanks!

Rhys


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Check the torr thread. There is a good deal on the goldfinger.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Oops. Tapatalk fail.

I shall leave that message where it is whilst I sit in the corner and look ashamed.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

charris said:


> Check the torr thread. There is a good deal on the goldfinger.


 There is - and I have just happily taken advantage of it.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sean said:


> How much is one of those?


you have Dave's answer. Torr looks solid quality but I was disappointed by the fact that there was no print/ logo on it at all. I am not sure the more expensive Torr will have logo printed on, but mine - Tore Palisander 58.4 convex has no logo . Shame!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

JK009 said:


> you have Dave's answer. Torr looks solid quality but I was disappointed by the fact that there was no print/ logo on it at all. I am not sure the more expensive Torr will have logo printed on, but mine - Tore Palisander 58.4 convex has no logo . Shame!


Why do you care so much about the logo? I prefer tampers with no logos...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jens just get them out to me without logos he does them with logos as well but to be honest my personal preference is no logo


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I love the unadorned by logo simplicity of my (new) Torr - it is elegant. I've only used it twice but I can instantly see what all the fandom is about - beautifully weighted. It will last a lifetime.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Phil104 said:


> I love the unadorned by logo simplicity of my (new) Torr - it is elegant. I've only used it twice but I can instantly see what all the fandom is about - beautifully weighted. It will last a lifetime.


Totally agree. The Torr Goldfinger is so distinctive that it doesn't (in my view) need any further adornment.

Unless you specify it, Reg Barber tampers also are sold plain. You can get an "RB" on the handle but only if you order it. My initials are not RB so it is not an issue for me!!

David


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> Totally agree. The Torr Goldfinger is so distinctive that it doesn't (in my view) need any further adornment.


I agree too, looking forward with anticipation to using it tomorrow morning.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I really love it when people get their torr and then use it for the first time...


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

I should have added that it's quite possible my pair of Espro calibrated 58mm tampers (1 flat and 1 curved) will be going on the for sale section as a result of getting my Torr GF, possibly my Espro Toroid 20oz pitcher too


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks all. Have ordered a Torr from the marvellously helpful coffeechap.

From reading your messages, it sounds like it'll be difficult to give it away though...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

carbonkid85 said:


> Thanks all. Have ordered a Torr from the marvellously helpful coffeechap.
> 
> From reading your messages, it sounds like it'll be difficult to give it away though...


 Impossible - you'll regret not ordering two.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe I'll part with my Knock and pretend it was new.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

carbonkid85 said:


> Maybe I'll part with my Knock and pretend it was new.


 That's a good idea - polish it up and away you go - and as a gift it's got hard to get hold of cachet.


----------

